# Clutch bleeder



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Can someone please help me find this god damn little thing.. I have searched the whole drivers side of the tranny working my way up.. cant see it or feel it.

If we take our position from the DEXRON 3 sign, then where is it located on the tranny?

I have used the search too btw and it doesnt help me. 

Thanks in advance.. really need to change the fluid now...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll do my best. Look above where the clutch line goes into the bellhousing. You'll see a small hole about a inch or two thats were it is located, it's resessed inside there. Use a 11mm deepwell socket. The fluid will drain down into the bell housing. Yes its a PITA, thats why I went with the remote bleeder.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

, I thought the radiator drain plug would be the worst "fluid drain" part to find, however that one was a piece of cake compared to the clutch bleeder 

Thanks GM, I´ll look for where the line connects then and feel around that area


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Great*

Thanks for the picture Svede, you always surprise me with all your great pictures. That really looks like a pita to reach...

Do you need to do anything else besides lifting up the car to reach it?

Really thanks for all your help aswell


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch bleeder = the guy you hire to bleed the clutch


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

**

I was almost thinking about that solution, however i would rather use my vacum cleaner (not even good at sucking up dust) than leaving it to Mechanics who repair Volvos all day long (Not good on anything besides volvos and to be lazy and take a huge amount of money to say that they cannot find the bleeder)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Richtenb said:


> Thanks for the picture Svede, you always surprise me with all your great pictures. That really looks like a pita to reach...
> 
> Do you need to do anything else besides lifting up the car to reach it?
> 
> Really thanks for all your help aswell


It's not that bad to get to once you figured out where it is. You can't see it. Just jack up the car and when under there feel for the squarish hole right above where the hydraulic line goes in just like in the picture. I believe it's an 11mm hex bleeder? anyways just be double sure that you don't drop the socket into the bell housing or you'll be pulling the tranny to retrieve it. The picture is of mine with the bleeder hex screw taken out and a braided remote bleeder line screwed into the slave. Don't know why but they put a 90* on the end so I had to run the line out the hydraulic line hole. The remote bleeders are a must if you ever have the tranny off for any reason. It makes it not only really easy to bleed it but it also makes it very easy to change out your fluids from time toe time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Richtenb said:


> , I thought the radiator drain plug would be the worst "fluid drain" part to find, however that one was a piece of cake compared to the clutch bleeder
> 
> Thanks GM, I´ll look for where the line connects then and feel around that area


No problem, thats what I'm here for. If you planning on doing your clutch get the remote bleeder and do it while the tranny is out. When I pulled the tranny to my clutch and front seal on the trans I did the bleeder and steel braided clutch line.

The bleeder is the one on top its *11mm*.









This is the modded F-body slave with remote clutch line and steel braded line attached.









The remote clutch line is in the upper right corner of the picture routed above the brake booster. Make bleeding the clutch so much easier, expecially when you use a Mighty Vac.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

You are the best guys... I am sure ill find it know. 

I make sure i don´t drop the 11 in there then 

I actually will take down the tranny in the summer. think i will get a better grip of it when it is out, I will make sure i put in a remote bleeder then. However i also have a Tick adjustable clutch master cylinder which I believe got a remote bleeder in it.. will start another thread about that one.

Once again thanks for all the help and nice pictures


----------



## Civenegas85 (May 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Awesome to the max!!!!!

I love searching older threads and finding everything I need!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys rock!!!


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> It's not that bad to get to once you figured out where it is. You can't see it. Just jack up the car and when under there feel for the squarish hole right above where the hydraulic line goes in just like in the picture. I believe it's an 11mm hex bleeder? anyways just be double sure that you don't drop the socket into the bell housing or you'll be pulling the tranny to retrieve it. The picture is of mine with the bleeder hex screw taken out and a braided remote bleeder line screwed into the slave. Don't know why but they put a 90* on the end so I had to run the line out the hydraulic line hole. The remote bleeders are a must if you ever have the tranny off for any reason. It makes it not only really easy to bleed it but it also makes it very easy to change out your fluids from time toe time.


Just curious... When I had my Monster clutch installed they also installed a remote bleeder as well. Exactly how do I go about changing my clutch fluid using the bleeder. The only way I have ever been accustomed to was "The Ranger Method" which takes forever!!!


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Quick answer to where is the bleeder valve on 2005 GTO: The bell housing has two rectangular holes, one that you can see, and a higher one that you can't. The bottom one that you can see is at 9:00 on the housing and has the small diameter clutch pipe in it. Just above this hole, there is a black transmission/bell housing mounting bolt. Just above the bolt at 10:00 and at the transmission/bell housing interface is the bleed valve hole. I used an 11 mm short socket. Didn't need a long one.


----------

